# Plastic Lily Pipes



## Superman (18 May 2009)

I'm looking for a lily pipe that would go on a fitting of 16/22mm tubing.
I want the functionality of the lily pipe but a plastic one as I've got a background. 
Any ideas?

EDIT: Thought I'd add that I'm wanting to move away from using my spray bar as I'm not sure that's best for me at the minute.


----------



## Nelson (18 May 2009)

size is different,but something like this :?:  http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... cts_id=933


----------



## Garuf (18 May 2009)

there are lillypipes on the market but they're black plastic and do not function anything like the "coke bottle" ones we're so familiar with. Hope this helps.


----------



## Superman (18 May 2009)

nelson said:
			
		

> size is different,but something like this :?:  http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... cts_id=933



Yer that type of thing.


----------



## Nelson (19 May 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> there are lillypipes on the market but they're black plastic and do not function anything like the "coke bottle" ones we're so familiar with. Hope this helps.



these :?:  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Two-Outflow-Multi ... m153.l1262


----------



## nry (19 May 2009)

Has no-one come up with some well made acrylic versions of these yet?  Is there a reason for not using acrylic as to me it seems a stronger and cheaper alternative to glass ones?


----------



## Nelson (19 May 2009)

hi nry,
had a look last night.couldn't find any.


----------



## nry (19 May 2009)

Business opportunity for anyone in the acrylic manufacturing market then!


----------

